# LeBron Overrated



## BullFan16 (Jun 2, 2003)

Lebron James is an excellent player. I think he will be great in the NBA . No doubt a future hall of famer but is he already in the ranks of jordanb. Many have said. We havent even seen him againts the kg's, the kidd's the kobe's the shaq's. He will evenually be in a class wit jordan but is it soo soon. where he hasnt even playes a game. Wait for at least 2 years to all the people comparin lebron to jordan. No1 will be better than mike, hes just that unique


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

Thats just naive...

His rookie season will be the first time he'll play regularly against top talent, but its not like he hasnt played with talent.

He has played with Shaq, Kobe, Jordan, Baron to name a few... and they all raved about him. He has the <u><b>potential</u></b> to become as much a dominating force as Jordan... and according to that, hes not overrated.

I understand your points, but their not strong enough enough... and you contradict yourself by saying that hes "no doubt a future hall of famer" and "will eventually be in a class with jordan" then saying he's overrated.


----------



## traptor03 (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BullFan16</b>!
> Lebron James is an excellent player. I think he will be great in the NBA . No doubt a future hall of famer but is he already in the ranks of jordanb. Many have said. We havent even seen him againts the kg's, the kidd's the kobe's the shaq's. He will evenually be in a class wit jordan but is it soo soon. where he hasnt even playes a game. Wait for at least 2 years to all the people comparin lebron to jordan. No1 will be better than mike, hes just that unique



No one evvvvvvvveeeeeeeerrrrr will be better the Mike..... Its true... theres just that thing that Michael brought to the game that no one else now has a chance to do


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

*here's my take on it*

Take a good look at MJ and Kobe. These guys really WANT/ED it and want/ed it bad. They want/ed to be on top and never get/got discouraged. Does Lebron have the heart of a champion? We don't know yet.  Lebron is what you can call a physically precocious specimin. He dominates high school and works hard. But things have been very easy for him because of his natural gifts. When he gets to the NBA, will have the mental edge to continue to improve into one of the best of all time? He might just be happy with his millions and give a desultory effort and be like Vin Baker. I'm not sure if he loves the game, or loves the money and the fame. Right now it seems like the latter. We'll see.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: here's my take on it*



> Originally posted by <b>mysterio</b>!
> Take a good look at MJ and Kobe. These guys really WANT/ED it and want/ed it bad. They want/ed to be on top and never get/got discouraged. Does Lebron have the heart of a champion? We don't know yet. Lebron is what you can call a physically precocious specimin. He dominates high school and works hard. But things have been very easy for him because of his natural gifts. When he gets to the NBA, will have the mental edge to continue to improve into one of the best of all time? He might just be happy with his millions and give a desultory effort and be like Vin Baker. I'm not sure if he loves the game, or loves the money and the fame. Right now it seems like the latter. We'll see.


the thing is that he's off to a great start. he didn't get to be the player he is (including his muscle) "naturally"'; he's been working his butt off for basically his entire life to reach this point. he has worked much more on his body than the greats that came before him because he knows what it takes to succeed and he's willing to put in the work. he didn't put in all this work just for a cheque, he did it and will probably continue to do so in an attempt yo become the best player in the world. money and fame? this kid is all about the game, 100%. those other things i'm sure he just takes for granted (as he should at this point).


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

to tell the truth i don't know if he's that good or not, the few times i saw him were on video, so of course he looks good, well i could look good too :yes: 

i don't know if it's the fact that i study marketing, but it's seem to me that all the hype about LeBron is sort of a rumor. U know the popularity of the NBA kind of slow down this past years, and they may try to be in the spotlight again . . . :uhoh: 

Something is for sure anyway, Lebron may be great, good, average or a big time bust (i hope not), people will always look for him to see if he will ever realize his potential. And that will boost the popularity of the league, i won't be surprise if the attendance numbers ans the TV rating improve next years.


----------



## tomonia2020 (Apr 10, 2003)

My point = SKLB54 + SKYWALKER


It will be hard to be better than Jordan, but he can match him.

James = MJ, IF 
- he leads HIS team to 4+ championships; this takes luck getting solid role players but he should be the main attraction like MJ (not like Kobe w/ Shaq)
- he needs to win many scoring titles
- he needs to win many MVP awards
- he needs to be easily the best player in the league for most of his career
- he has to put up the all time numbers (points, ppg close to 30)

This sounds pretty dumb to say now but he has the POTENTIAL to do all this with some help. I have seen LeBron many times and I know he wants this. Like one NBA scout said, even if LeBron has injuries, bad luck, or no drive, he can still be an all-star every year based on talent alone.


----------



## faygo34 (Mar 22, 2003)

<b>No one evvvvvvvveeeeeeeerrrrr will be better the Mike..... Its true... theres just that thing that Michael brought to the game that no one else now has a chance to do</b>

i kind of agree but not in the way he thinks, i think no matter what happens somebody will make a lame excuse just to make a point that their idol michael jordan is better. lebron could average 100 points 30 assists 20 boards and 10 steals and im sure people would say well....he played bad competition or something of that sort.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Yeah very true!! 

Haters.... awgh!


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

*LeBron*

Why does everyone compare this kid to Jordan when he's going to be an NBA point guard? Is 'the best to ever play the game' title equivelent to who has the most scoring titles? I don't believe so.

It seems that if he ends up being Magic Johnson instead of Michael Jordan, everyone will be dissapointed. He will be a good player, especially with Silas coaching him. Every player is different, so you can't say that he's going to be MJ or Kobe or McGrady or Magic.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

As great as Mike is even he ADMITTED that one day there will be one greater. Whether that is Kobe or Lebron...we will see. As for the marketing comment becuz I am in marketing. I must say that it is TRUE that the NBA and MEDIA have tried to find another source of marketing becuz as marketable as Kobe is he just doesn't sell the game...he sells himself. They have been looking for the next "Mike" not player but marketable characther since Mike left in 92. The first in line was Shaq but Shaq was a blunder in marketing standards. TV ratings went down until MJ came back. But even then there was a search for the next "big thing"...first came Grant Hill, then Penny...and now Kobe and Lebron. With that said however, Lebron is the best HS player I have seen since KG and he is even more dominant than KG. Lebron's hype HAS MERIT believe me but he is getting overexposed due to marketing reasons that is why Stern WOULD have never implemented that age rule this season...we knew that even before he announced it.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

You gotta wonder, does Bron bron want it anymore? Kobe, KG, Jermaine they all worked hard to get the merit they have now. It's the high schoolers that are in the Nike commercial's now. I just want to see how fans will react when they see LeBron not averaging 20 ppg, and 10 apg. Atleast for the time being. How marketable will he be for the first 2 years of his NBA career?

Bball doctor, good point, but which player will the NBA resort to while LBJ continues to develop? Like you said, Kobe is a bigger fan of himself than the game, but who knows, you saw the tears, Shaq wont be around for long, I say Kobe will soon be the carrier for the NBA in america. Yao Ming can be the internationa; spokesperson, sure, but there is only so much a person of asian ehtnicity can do to promote the sport in America.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Yao Ming can be the internationa; spokesperson, sure, but there is only so much a person of asian ehtnicity can do to promote the sport in America.


"Can I write check?"


----------



## Ballin101 (Nov 4, 2002)

Barbosa for sure. He's got all the tools to be a great pro point guard.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

before the draft day, Lebron is as good as Jay Williams.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> Bball doctor, good point, but which player will the NBA resort to while LBJ continues to develop? Like you said, Kobe is a bigger fan of himself than the game, but who knows, you saw the tears, Shaq wont be around for long, I say Kobe will soon be the carrier for the NBA in america. Yao Ming can be the internationa; spokesperson, sure, but there is only so much a person of asian ehtnicity can do to promote the sport in America.


The thing that made MJ special was his ability to deliver an international market response. I doubt another MJ will ever be reached as far as in the marketing perspective. I don't see that same appeal in Kobe...even though he is clearly the best player IMO...his character seems a bit too engineered by the people trying to market him. It is them (media) that make him into a consensus MJ clone not Kobe. This is a very common tool in marketing as when you have a formula that works why discontinue it. Just bend and shape the same concept...that is what they have done alot to Kobe and they have been quite successful. But Kobe just doesn't transcend into the mass market as good as Jordan did. Perhaps it is due to the fact that people do not accept the ingenuity that they see in Kobe and not MJ. That is why we keep on seeing so many "next" MJs. IMO and one great point you made is that the game is now more global than ever. The NBA and media sees this and that is why they are already utilizing Yao's presence. The thing people and media must finally realize is that it would serve them better if they market more than one person or the game itself and it is beginning to happen...the "I love this game" commercials. NBA and media are a business and the players it's commodity...the game it's product. Like any business that operates...profit and revenues are it's driving force...it's ultimate goal. And to have that goal achieved first they must be able to sell their product. Marketing gives awareness to that product and as you can see by the number of Lebron threads we see everyday that it is very much working. It benefits the league and ESPN very much.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

As for if Lebron doesn't work...I wouldn't be surprised if another "MJ" clone would arise.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tomonia2020</b>!
> James = MJ, IF
> - he leads HIS team to 4+ championships; this takes luck getting solid role players but he should be the main attraction like MJ (not like Kobe w/ Shaq)
> - he needs to win many scoring titles
> ...


I don't think LeBron has to do all that. I doubt he'll ever have 30 ppg for his career, or even lead the league in scoring once. Simply because he's a playmaker, not a scorer.

BTW: It seems like it's harder to lead the league in scoring today then it was 10 years ago in Jordan's Prime. Thru a whole decade (90s), Jordan was the only player in the league who averaged more than 30 ppg. In this decade, we had already 3 guys to achieve this (Iverson, Bryant, McGrady).


----------



## tomonia2020 (Apr 10, 2003)

LeBron doesn't have to do that to equal MJ? I think he does because MJ did all that. But I see your point if, say, James has way more apg and rpg to make up for scoring. But he has to be at 27 ppg like Iverson. Don't forget that LBJ will have to shoot an amazing FG percentage like MJ. Even though few average fans realize that MJ's 50%+ from the floor for a guard is so amazing, they do recognize on the whole that MJ was more efficient than most players. I think LBJ can equal this if he attacks inside. 50% shooting seasons can lead to alot of wins when you add it up. I know we have had many lead the league in scoring (Kobe didn't; shaq did), and that's why no one now has established themselves on MJ's level. LBJ has to OWN the league. This is alot to live up to but James' talents are SO great already that he is a player that doesn't just come around every couple years like T-MAC or perhaps Melo (talent-wise; don't jump on me saying Melo did not even play a game yet). 

PS
comparing LBJ to "as good as Jay Williams" is plain stupidity. James is MUCH better and the scouts know he is MUCH 
more "can't miss" than Jay Will. Some people still don't understand that James could get by on talent alone and be better than a player like Jay Will now.

And LBJ's projected PG position does not change that he has natural skills around the basket that mimic MJ's. That's what I've said so many times. I compare him to Jordan based on talent or instincts not on his height or position!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tomonia2020</b>!
> This is alot to live up to but James' talents are SO great already that he is a player that doesn't just come around every couple years like T-MAC or perhaps Melo (talent-wise; don't jump on me saying Melo did not even play a game yet).


I'm confused by this statement. Are you saying Lebron is as talented as TMAC or players like Tmack come a dime a dozen. Or are you saying that Tmac and Lebron James are those types of players that come every so often?


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

> said by someone:
> BTW: It seems like it's harder to lead the league in scoring today then it was 10 years ago in Jordan's Prime. Thru a whole decade (90s), Jordan was the only player in the league who averaged more than 30 ppg. In this decade, we had already 3 guys to achieve this (Iverson, Bryant, McGrady).


it only proves that they don't play D now so every punk can score 30. Jordan played against the best Defensors of all time and still scored 30 a game. Isiah thomas would score 45 a game now. and this zone D helps all them not educated players, coz theres no propper appoiintment in the paint so freaks like amare can dunk anytime and theres no D on the 3pt line so everybody throws 3s.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> You gotta wonder, does Bron bron want it anymore? Kobe, KG, Jermaine they all worked hard to get the merit they have now. It's the high schoolers that are in the Nike commercial's now. I just want to see how fans will react when they see LeBron not averaging 20 ppg, and 10 apg. Atleast for the time being. How marketable will he be for the first 2 years of his NBA career?
> 
> Bball doctor, good point, but which player will the NBA resort to while LBJ continues to develop? Like you said, Kobe is a bigger fan of himself than the game, but who knows, you saw the tears, Shaq wont be around for long, I say Kobe will soon be the carrier for the NBA in america. Yao Ming can be the internationa; spokesperson, sure, but there is only so much a person of asian ehtnicity can do to promote the sport in America.


if vince is healthy again and the raps are playing well i would expect a 4 pronged nba marketing attack of kobe, tmac, vince, and lebron. the nba isn't stupid, if vince is playing, people want to watch him, regardless of his past two seasons. 
after that you go with the usual suspects, there are just SO many these days it's incredible- KG, dirk, duncan, AI, yao, francis, etc. 
also, don't underrate darko's marketing potential- people really do want to see a big white guy dominate. if he gets playing time and plays up to his bill expect him to intrigue much like yao did this year.


----------



## Marbury 4 Life (Apr 9, 2003)

pavel is overrated....lebron deserves all the hype he gets.....but we will see if he really wants to become as great as MJ when he gets to the league


----------



## vostin (Jun 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> before the draft day, Lebron is as good as Jay Williams.


Amen.


----------



## vostin (Jun 5, 2003)

> PS
> comparing LBJ to "as good as Jay Williams" is plain stupidity. James is MUCH better and the scouts know he is MUCH
> more "can't miss" than Jay Will. Some people still don't understand that James could get by on talent alone and be better than a player like Jay Will now.


All he is saying is there is never such thing as a can't miss.


----------

